# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Miqësia shqiptaro-greke

## tani_26

A egziston sot nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke apo ka njefare mosbesimi nga te dy palet?
Amund te egzistoje nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke?
Si mund te arrihet kjo? Eshte e nevojshme qe me fqinjin jugor te krijojme nje miqesi te vertete? Na intereson kjo?
Keto ishin disa nga pyetjet qe parashtroj ketu dhe pres opinionet tuaja...Do deshiroja qe kishim diskutime konstruktive e jo me ofendime dhe ekstremizma.

Po permend disa detaje nga e kaluara....Besoj se kjo do ndihmoje diskutuesit per te dhene mendimin rreth temes...

Shqiptaret dhe greket jane nder popujt me te lashte te Ballkanit...
Mund te thuhet se historikisht kane patur lidhje te ngushta...Madje pretendohet nga disa se shqiptaret ose me sakte iliret dhe greket e lashte kishin te njejten prejardhje....
Shqiptaret dhe greket ne lashtesi mund te thuhet se kishin marredhenie miqesore...
Me vone shqiptaret dhe greket ishin pjese e Perandorise Bizantine...
Shqiptaret dhe greket pretendohet se nuk kane bere ndonjehere lufte midis tyre te pakten deri ne 1831....

Mund te thuhet se te shqiptaret nuk egziston ajo urrejtje historike ndaj grekeve sa egziston ndaj serbeve....

Pse egziston moskenaqesi e shqiptareve ndaj grekeve?
Qendrimi i shtetit te ri grek ndaj Shqiptareve....
Aleanca serbo-greke ne demt te krijimit te shtetit shqiptar...
Aktiviteti i shovinisteve greke ne Jugun e Shqiperise...
Aneksimi i Camerise....

Por a mund te kapercehen keto? Jane tashme pjese e kaluares?
Perjashtim ben zgjidhja e Ceshtjes Came,,,,

----------


## Baptist

Me 1942, kur po benim roje ne malin Shendelli, degjij nje grua matane kufirit shqiptat duke uleritur dhe rendur me vrap ne kete ane. I them komandantit se nje grua po vjen me vrap drejt kufirit tone dhe po uleret e shkul floket.

Zeresim poshte dhe i dalim perpara. Gruaja u afrua dhe nuk pushonte nga ulerimat. Duart I kishte te mbushur me floke me shkulur. Cfar ke?  i drejtohemi.

O Zot, O Zot! Llahtari  pergjigjet ajo. Greket theriten per mbledhje 150 kryetare komunash e fashatrash nga Igumenica, Filati, Koska, Pleshavica. Me te vajtur keta I rethuan dhe i theren. Pastaj ju sulen fshatrave, mblodhen grate hde I vune te shijne si kuajt ne leme, ku ne vend te grurit kane hedhur drize me gjemba

Keshtu vinte pikat mbi i Greqia 3 vjet me pushtimit Arvanit te Italianeve. (Sikurse edhe Rankovici mbronte interesat e vendit  pe nga separatistet Shiptare.) Qe pe kesaj kohe e tashi arvanitet e camet jane me origjine greke. Kurse partizanet jane miq te Greqise.

----------


## Tannhauser

O styx hiqe ate firmen mo djal se ka dhe njerez ketu brenda qe e lexojne Homerin ne origjinal. ''mastra te mua eshte Afrodita''???? Ku i ke gjetur keto peralla? Mos do te thuash: 'μητηρ δε μοι εστ' Αφροδιτη' - mitir dhe mi est' Afrodhiti (kurse nena ime eshte Afroditi)?

Sa per temen tani, nuk besoj se do krijosh opinion nga mendimet e forumistave. Me te shumtit jetojne si emigrante jashte shqiperise dhe te paket jane ata qe kane kaluar nga greqia. Pa njohur greket, per mendimin tim, nuk kane si te shprehin mendim te qarte. Nje Kosovar p.sh qe jeton ne Kosove i duken greket si nje version i serbeve. Pra jane armiq. Dua te them qe opinioni qe krijohet per popullin grek varet shume nga mediat e te dy vendeve. Ne qofte se ne shqiperi tregojne ne lajme se ne greqi vrane nje shqiptar menjehere greket behen te keqinj. Kjo ndodh edhe ne greqi dhe duhet ta kesh kuptuar. Mediatluajne nje rol deciziv per maredheniet tona. Do te te jap nje shembull. Kur ishte ndeshia shqiperi-greqi ne athine para disa viteve nje shqiptar dogji nje flamur te vogel grek. Une isha brenda ne stadium ate dite nga ana e shqiptareve. Mediat e treguan kete ngjarje por nuk treguan se me perpara nje cun grek kishte ardhur nga pala jone, na mori nje flamur nga tanet dhe e dogji i pari. Mediat i dhane mase te madhe kesaj ngjarjeje dhe grekerit u terbuan me shqiptaret.
Fakti tjeter eshte se greket nuk i shohin me sy te mire emigrantet qe jane mbledhur ne greqi. Nga keta rreth 51% jane shqiptare keshtu qe eshte normale qe te mos shohin shqiptaret me sy te mire. Krimet qe behen nga emigrantet me te shumtet jane nga shqiptare se shqiptaret jane grupi emigrant me i madh ne greqi. Kete nuk e shohin greket dhe thone se 'ja, shqiptaret jane kriminela'.
Nga ana tjeter ne fillim ishte krijuar te greket (por edhe te shqiptaret) kompleksi qe krijohet ne maredheniet kapitaliste midis punetorit-pronarit. Greket i lane punet fshatare dhe pune te tjera per emigrantet. U krijuan d.m.th. pune qe ishin vetem per emigrante, si punet fshatare. Por sot kjo fillon te zhduket duke arritur nje barazim midis grekeve-shqiptareve dhe greket kane filluar ta kuptojne. Shqiptaret kane hapur pune te tyre, kane blere makina, shtepi etj duke e kthyer greqine ne nje shoqeri multinacionale.
Mos harojme ketu se sic i shikojme ne greket dhe serbet te kene miqesi keshtu na shikojne edhe ata se kemi miqesi me turqit. Edhe kane dhe ata nje pike te drejte ne kete teme.

P.S Ne psikologji ndienjat, emocionet e individit nuk mund te karakterizojne masen ose nje popull prandaj eshte gabim te themi se shqiptaret ose greket ose serbet urrejne.
Per mendimin tim eshte gabim i cameve qe nuk e shkojne ceshtjen e tyre ne Gjyqin e Larte grek 'Arios Pagos' ose ne Strasburg...

----------


## [xeni]

> A egziston sot nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke apo ka njefare mosbesimi nga te dy palet?
> Amund te egzistoje nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke?
> Si mund te arrihet kjo? Eshte e nevojshme qe me fqinjin jugor te krijojme nje miqesi te vertete? Na intereson kjo?
> Keto ishin disa nga pyetjet qe parashtroj ketu dhe pres opinionet tuaja...Do deshiroja qe kishim diskutime konstruktive e jo me ofendime dhe ekstremizma.
> 
> Po permend disa detaje nga e kaluara....Besoj se kjo do ndihmoje diskutuesit per te dhene mendimin rreth temes...
> 
> Shqiptaret dhe greket jane nder popujt me te lashte te Ballkanit...
> Mund te thuhet se historikisht kane patur lidhje te ngushta...Madje pretendohet nga disa se shqiptaret ose me sakte iliret dhe greket e lashte kishin te njejten prejardhje....
> ...


Interesant eshte fakti qe ata qe nuk vonojne te shpallin tradhtar dhe jo-shqiptar kedo qe mendon se duhet te kemi miqesi me Turqine, kete teme e paskan lene pa prekur. Heshtja  tregon qarte subjektivizmin e tyre, tregon qarte se ata &#231;do gje e shohin me syzet e fanatizmit fetar. :i qetë:  

Personalisht mendoj se me te gjithe vendet e rajonit duhet te kemi mardhenje te mira. Por ketu do jete percaktues vullneti i mire i tyre per t'u "miqesuar" dhe per te zgjidhur &#231;eshtjet qe behen shkak per armiqesi, sepse ne nuk kemi ndonje pretendim territorial ndaj ndonje vendi. As nuk kemi sot, as nuk kemi pasur ndonjehere gjate historise. Nuk kemi vrare e prere.

*Me Greqine miqesi?*
Megjithese duke pase parasysh rrethanat e sotme (&#231;eshtja &#231;ame, pushtimi "ekonomik" etj.) nuk ndjehem shume optimist, perseri mendoj se duhet te synojme miqesine dhe mardhenjet e mira. Kuptohet qe s'jam aq naiv sa ta shoh fushe me lule kete "miqesi", por besoj se eshte ne te miren tone qe andej ta kemi drejtimin.

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

> Per mendimin tim eshte gabim i cameve qe nuk e shkojne ceshtjen e tyre ne Gjyqin e Larte grek 'Arios Pagos' ose ne Strasburg...


Per mendimin tim eshte gabim qe ben kete verejtje sepse ti e DI shume mire se Greket ceshtjen came e quajne jo-ekzistente. Si mund te negociosh me nje shtet apo trup ligjor kur ajo pale eshte ne mohim te plote te pales tjeter? 
Camet natyrisht qe i jane drejtuar Europes e jo Greqise putane.

----------


## King_Arthur

egziston sot nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke ?

pyetje eshte kjo ?

kurre me greqine . jane rrace e poshter .

----------


## KUSi

> egziston sot nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke ?
> 
> pyetje eshte kjo ?
> 
> kurre me greqine . jane rrace e poshter .


pajtohem plotesisht me mendimin tend 

nuk e di se a ka ndonje shqiptare qe duhet te mbaj miqesi me greket sidomos nga ajo dit qe u publikua ajo video nga ushtaret grek ku u motivoheshin duke kenduar kenge kunder shqiptareve

----------


## pishtari

gereket per mendimin tim te shifja nje hajdute qe me vithte makine dhe te rastiste nje greke aty do e lija hajdutin dhe do merresha me grekun.........!
 ne franc me perpar egzistonte nje shpreje
qe ndolohet hyrja ne klub ose pub e qenit dhe e grekut

----------


## terili1

> A egziston sot nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke apo ka njefare mosbesimi nga te dy palet?
> Amund te egzistoje nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke?
> Si mund te arrihet kjo? Eshte e nevojshme qe me fqinjin jugor te krijojme nje miqesi te vertete? Na intereson kjo?
> Keto ishin disa nga pyetjet qe parashtroj ketu dhe pres opinionet tuaja...Do deshiroja qe kishim diskutime konstruktive e jo me ofendime dhe ekstremizma.
> 
> Po permend disa detaje nga e kaluara....Besoj se kjo do ndihmoje diskutuesit per te dhene mendimin rreth temes...
> 
> Shqiptaret dhe greket jane nder popujt me te lashte te Ballkanit...
> Mund te thuhet se historikisht kane patur lidhje te ngushta...Madje pretendohet nga disa se shqiptaret ose me sakte iliret dhe greket e lashte kishin te njejten prejardhje....
> ...


a ekziston nje miqesi midis greqise dhe shqiperise ??????????????
nuk ka se si te ndodh kjo te pakten per 100 vitet e ardhshme.
eshte krijuar nje urrejtje e tille e grekut ndaj shqiptareve sa nuk shuhet po nuk u zhduk ky brez qe jeton ne kete moment ne greqi.
shqiptaret jane sinonim i se keqes. me shpejt do vine alienet ne toke do krijojne miqesi me tokesoret sesa shqiptaret me grekun. kjo urrejtja e tyre nuk ka lene pa prekur shqiptaret , neve e kemi dyfish kete ndjenje per ta. mjafton te shohesh dhe qendrimin qe mbajti ne parlamentin europian per kosovaret . 
jane kundra pavaresise , domethene nuk shohin anen njerezore te jetes por ate fetare. c'pret nga ky komb atehere ,, miqesi . :pa dhembe:  
dhe firmat e komunikacionit celular qe kane mare ne pronesi ne shqiperi i kane me te shtrenjtat kostot e bisedave ne te gjithe ballkanin ku ata kane. 
une nuk besoj se do te kete miqesi te paster midis dy kombeve tona asnjehere ne histori.

----------


## e panjohura

Kurr nuk do te kete miqesi ne mes Shqiperis dhe greqis.Do te kete lidhje diplomatike por miqesi Jo ndoshta jam gabim por me se miri do te elaboroja me ,,Miqesin Kosove---serbi A do ta kem mike at popull qe me vrau tere ate rini te pafajshme"

e panjohura

----------


## FierAkja143

> A egziston sot nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke


aq sa eksiston dhe miqerisa Turko-greke.

----------


## thorgal

Kur shume deputete te vendeve te ndryshem Europiane qe shume pak i lidh me Shqiptaret, votojne ne Parlamentin Europian pro planit te Ahtisarit pra votojne per nje pavaresi te mbikeqyrur te Kosoves, deputete te tjere  te 4 vendeve armike ( Rusi Serbi Greqi dhe Qipro) votojne kunder ketij plani.

Me vjen keq se ne Shqiptaret i kemi konsideruar Greket gjithmone si vellezer dhe ja se si na e shperblejne .

As ndonje miqesi te madhe nuk kemi  ne Shqiptaret me psh: Belgjiken a  Malten por megjithate perfaqesuesit e ketyre vendeve votojne pro se e dijne se ne kete menyre perkrahin te drejten e te verteten, kurse "Miqte tane" te medhenj nuk shprehin dot as asnjeanesine e tyre, por na e ngulin thiken pas shpine.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Kurr nuk do te kete miqesi ne mes Shqiperis dhe greqis.Do te kete lidhje diplomatike por miqesi Jo ndoshta jam gabim por me se miri do te elaboroja me ,,Miqesin Kosove---serbi A do ta kem mike at popull qe me vrau tere ate rini te pafajshme"
> 
> e panjohura


 :xhemla:  Në qoftë se do ti besojmë Nolit të madh,ai shkruan;Grekun mbaje si shok, se ja ke dhe ta ka nevojën, por mik mos e bëj kurrë.Më mbrapa Enver Hoxha,le të jet si të dojë se nuk më intereson,ka shkruar në librin " Dy popuj miq";Mos harroni se Greku mbetet Grek!

----------


## Michaela

> egziston sot nje miqesi e vertete shqiptaro-greke ?
> 
> pyetje eshte kjo ?
> 
> kurre me greqine . jane rrace e poshter .


edhe une ja mbeshtes mendimin nuk ka me miqesi me grekun sic i urrejm na urrejn keshtu qe nuk mund te behemi miqe me armikun qe na vret e na ka ther njerezit tane.
Kurre nuk do isha dakort miqesi me grekun pffffffffffffffff as qe e coj neper mend kete gje




> Në qoftë se do ti besojmë Nolit të madh,ai shkruan;Grekun mbaje si shok, se ja ke dhe ta ka nevojën, por mik mos e bëj kurrë.Më mbrapa Enver Hoxha,le të jet si të dojë se nuk më intereson,ka shkruar në librin " Dy popuj miq";Mos harroni se Greku mbetet Grek!


Me pelqeu kjo e vertet eshte ja pra edhe pergjigja e miqesis me grekun e kane thene shume qart te medhenjt shqiptare.

----------


## Pellazg Kanina

A  ekziston  miqesia  Shqiptaro  Greke?????

Une  them  jo

Pse.

Si  ka  mundesi  te  kete  miqesi  midis  dy  shteteve
kur  midis  ketyre  shteteve  eshte  ne  fuqi  ligji  i  luftes
kjo  nuk  ben  vaki  me  asnje  shtet  te  botes.

Ne  cdo  forum  nderkombetar  kur  eshte  fjala  per  
ceshtjen  Shqiptare  greqia  voton  kunder

si  dhe  aleatet  e  saj  shpirteror  rusia  e  serbia.
Kesaj  nuk  ithone  miqesi  por  i  thone  TRADHETI.

Ashtu  si  kane  bere  gjithmone  dhe  e  kane  zakone

Ne  greqi  nuk  ka  komb  por  fe,
ne  se  nuk  je  ortodoks  nuk  je  grek

Kjo  eshte  e  verteta  lakuriq  e  
miqesise  Shqiptaro  greke.

Me  Nderime  Dhe  Respekt

Pellazg  Kanina.

New  York  U.S.A.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Harta e Greqisë

[IMG]http//www.\j-b moloset\My Documents\My Pictures\:2007-05-06-2158-27,100_2455[/IMG]

----------


## Kristo_fier

Nje njeri qe nuk na do nje ne nuk e duam dy.
Greket jane me maskarenjet ne bote.

----------


## murik

Po ti referohemi librit te xhaxhit Enver "dy popuj miq" atehere i bie qe te jemi miq te mire pra.Deux peuples amis,laisser moi rire :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dorontina

> O styx hiqe ate firmen mo djal se ka dhe njerez ketu brenda qe e lexojne Homerin ne origjinal. ''mastra te mua eshte Afrodita''???? Ku i ke gjetur keto peralla? Mos do te thuash: 'μητηρ δε μοι εστ' Αφροδιτη' - mitir dhe mi est' Afrodhiti (kurse nena ime eshte Afroditi)?
> 
> Sa per temen tani, nuk besoj se do krijosh opinion nga mendimet e forumistave. Me te shumtit jetojne si emigrante jashte shqiperise dhe te paket jane ata qe kane kaluar nga greqia. Pa njohur greket, per mendimin tim, nuk kane si te shprehin mendim te qarte. Nje Kosovar p.sh qe jeton ne Kosove i duken greket si nje version i serbeve. Pra jane armiq. Dua te them qe opinioni qe krijohet per popullin grek varet shume nga mediat e te dy vendeve. Ne qofte se ne shqiperi tregojne ne lajme se ne greqi vrane nje shqiptar menjehere greket behen te keqinj. Kjo ndodh edhe ne greqi dhe duhet ta kesh kuptuar. Mediatluajne nje rol deciziv per maredheniet tona. Do te te jap nje shembull. Kur ishte ndeshia shqiperi-greqi ne athine para disa viteve nje shqiptar dogji nje flamur te vogel grek. Une isha brenda ne stadium ate dite nga ana e shqiptareve. Mediat e treguan kete ngjarje por nuk treguan se me perpara nje cun grek kishte ardhur nga pala jone, na mori nje flamur nga tanet dhe e dogji i pari. Mediat i dhane mase te madhe kesaj ngjarjeje dhe grekerit u terbuan me shqiptaret.
> Fakti tjeter eshte se greket nuk i shohin me sy te mire emigrantet qe jane mbledhur ne greqi. Nga keta rreth 51% jane shqiptare keshtu qe eshte normale qe te mos shohin shqiptaret me sy te mire. Krimet qe behen nga emigrantet me te shumtet jane nga shqiptare se shqiptaret jane grupi emigrant me i madh ne greqi. Kete nuk e shohin greket dhe thone se 'ja, shqiptaret jane kriminela'.
> Nga ana tjeter ne fillim ishte krijuar te greket (por edhe te shqiptaret) kompleksi qe krijohet ne maredheniet kapitaliste midis punetorit-pronarit. Greket i lane punet fshatare dhe pune te tjera per emigrantet. U krijuan d.m.th. pune qe ishin vetem per emigrante, si punet fshatare. Por sot kjo fillon te zhduket duke arritur nje barazim midis grekeve-shqiptareve dhe greket kane filluar ta kuptojne. Shqiptaret kane hapur pune te tyre, kane blere makina, shtepi etj duke e kthyer greqine ne nje shoqeri multinacionale.
> Mos harojme ketu se sic i shikojme ne greket dhe serbet te kene miqesi keshtu na shikojne edhe ata se kemi miqesi me turqit. Edhe kane dhe ata nje pike te drejte ne kete teme.
> 
> P.S Ne psikologji ndienjat, emocionet e individit nuk mund te karakterizojne masen ose nje popull prandaj eshte gabim te themi se shqiptaret ose greket ose serbet urrejne.
> Per mendimin tim eshte gabim i cameve qe nuk e shkojne ceshtjen e tyre ne Gjyqin e Larte grek 'Arios Pagos' ose ne Strasburg...


--------------
*Tannhauser, je i drejt dhe diplomat, ashtu duhet te gjith te jemi te drejt te mburur dhe diplomat.*
Edhe une kam shok, kolege , kojshi grekê  nuk jan te kqij vetem kur ka probleme politike apo keto qe i ceke ti shoqerore te disa emigarant ...

Greket jan te urt , punojn jan tinzaka shumica, jan burra e gra te vegjel ndihen keq qe na jemi Asllana afer tyre ...

nji famile nga Peloponzezi punonte ketu dhe u kthyn ne greqi per pension , vetem djali mbeti ketu se ishte i martuar me arabe , tjeret jan kthy edhe e kishin me te drejt greqija ishte e bukur , pik !

ata na ftuan ne , na shkum tek ata na kan prit mir sikur shqiptaret, muhabet si shqiptar me qen .....*edhe ishin shqiptar por vetem plaku e pranonte tjeret jo ....*
kur delsha me vajzen ne qytet te gjith e njofshin i thonin kush asht kjo ???? belge apo ??? jo ajo ju thoshte asht arvanitase ....por nuk me folshin e nuk di qka i thonin asaj....

une kam kalu per mrekulli,i mesova do adete qe kishin ndryshe psh martesat ishin krejt ndryshe se ne ...spo hym ne detalje ...
si u ba lufta ne KS ata ndruan te gjith pos familes ne fjalê qe ishim te ta, tjeret mbronin serbet,ashtu shoket qe kisha jahudi kthyn gzofin , mbronin serbet, shqiptaret ndet thejn qafen ne shqiperi ......

ra lufta u prishem me miq qe kishim , po tash ?
tash ne thojn ah keni fitu ...trrumet e bali ages ...*nuk keni burra te gjith te koruptum ju do bredhni ne mergim duke valit at flamur pa fat e plot nostallgji*  :i ngrysur: 
*
I them vetes , ma mir e kan pas gjyshet ton qe nuk kan dasht as me mesu gjuhen as politiken ....*
*na qajme koka me kojshi e politikanet bejn pushime atje* ! :djall sarkastik:

----------


## FeeZee

Miqesia shqiptaro - greke sigurisht qe do te ngritet, sepse vendet duhet te mos izolohen per gjera te vogla, per disa individe apo per ndonje ngatrrese. Eshte shume normale qe une te tregohem nacionalist para grekut e shkaut, kete edhe do ta beje ne vendet ku duhet, ne stadime, ne diskoteka e clube ( nese na nenqmojne), por ne vendet ku punojme, ku qellimet jane krejt tjera nuk kemi nevoje per ngatrresa.

Greket besoj qe ne te ardhmen do te kene interes qe te miqesohen me shqiptaret. Jane 2 arsyje pse duhet te miqesohen Greket me Shqiptaret:
1. Sepse kemi raporte te mira me Malazezet, Kroatet, Maqedonet ne Ballkan dhe me Turqine ne rajon.
2. Sepse shqiptaret jane pjese te 3 qeverive ne rajon, Shqiperi, Kosove, dhe Maqedoni. 

Besoj qe ata do ti kene parasysh keto gjera dhe do te fillojne te ndryshojne politiken, sepse shqiptaret jane me te afert, mikun e pranojne.

----------

